# Under The Dome - "Blue on Blue" - 7/22/13



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Umm, WTF! Bomb shelter gurl gets out and when Crazy boy shows up, she comforts him? I know about the Stockholm Syndrome, but come on!

Yep, Big Jim is as crazy as expected. Even though he did release the girl. But, he did kill the Rev.

I'm no meteorologist, so how does wind blow inside the dome? Also, I didn't realize that Chet's Mill borders on the ocean.

I assume that this is set in contemporary times, so I'd love to see how Jay Carney will spin the WH okaying the release of MOAB on an American city.  BTW, the blast radius of that thing is HUGE! What's next, nukes?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm no meteorologist, so how does wind blow inside the dome?


I believe the wind is due to the major suckage encompassed under the dome.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

markp99 said:


> I believe the wind is due to the major suckage encompassed under the dome.


 (Wish I had one of those ROTFLMAO icons).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markp99 said:


> I believe the wind is due to the major suckage encompassed under the dome.


Shouldn't they be out of air by now?

Unless it blows as well as sucks...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> (Wish I had one of those ROTFLMAO icons).


A bit big, but









Greg


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

gchance said:


> A bit big, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up: Thank you!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> Yep, Big Jim is as crazy as expected. Even though he did release the girl. But, he did kill the Rev.


Thank God. Somebody please whack Junior, the worst character currently on tv, next.

Hot Redhead sure forgave Barbie quickly.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

cheesesteak said:


> Thank God. Somebody please whack Junior, the worst character currently on tv, next.


I've been waiting for that since ep. 1. Although, I'm completely befuddled by Angie's reaction.



> Hot Redhead sure forgave Barbie quickly.


Wonder what will happen when she finds out that Barbie whacked her hubby? Or, if she will even care.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

RGM1138 said:


> Also, I didn't realize that Chet's Mill borders on the ocean.


What did I miss?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> What did I miss?


There was a lakeside scene. Pretty good-sized lake, but no ocean.


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

This one still seems to be moving horribly slowly with no real sense of direction. I haven't dumped the season pass yet but am getting closer to it. I read the book and loved it, so am disappointed that the TV adaptation is not as good.

It seemed weird that people were so eager to stay above ground knowing that they could die. I understand the Sheriff and her motivation, but what was the point of the reporter and Barbie going out to find the kids knowing there was not enough time to find them and bring them back?

I truly do not get Angie's motivations in almost anything that she does. 

Oh, well. I hope it gets better. It's a good thing it is summer and there isn't much else on!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Is it just me or does the actress who plays Angie look a lot like a younger Hayden Penatierre (sp?)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Is it just me or does the actress who plays Angie look a lot like a younger Hayden Penatierre (sp?)


You realize whenever you say "She looks like a younger [23-year-old actress]," you make the 23-year-old actress die just a little inside? 

But yes, you have a point. (Which probably killed poor Hayden just a little more.)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You realize whenever you say "She looks like a younger [23-year-old actress]," you make the 23-year-old actress die just a little inside?


Especially when the 23 year old actress is only 8 months older.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't get near the dome with anything electric... oh except an ad for a Windows tablet. That's OK there Cop's boyfriend on the outside. Just slide that tab over and write her a message, no worries about all the other nearby electronics exploding. 

You just got out of being imprisoned by a lunatic... perfect time to pet his head and comfort him.

You want to blow up the Dome to keep it from doing god knows what, why start with something smaller to test it? Go straight for the biggest bomb possible! Hey - it has been three days, killing everyone inside makes perfect sense at this point in time.

If anyone thought they were getting out of the dome anytime soon, that bomb hitting it and not leaving a scratch should make them realize they are going to be there for a long while.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

nickels said:


> Don't get near the dome with anything electric... oh except an ad for a Windows tablet. That's OK there Cop's boyfriend on the outside. Just slide that tab over and write her a message, no worries about all the other nearby electronics exploding.


I guess that Microsoft Marketing wouldn't allow them to blow up a Surface tablet.


I also had to laugh at how Joe had switched to a Windows Phone this episode as well.



nickels said:


> You want to blow up the Dome to keep it from doing god knows what, why start with something smaller to test it? Go straight for the biggest bomb possible! Hey - it has been three days, killing everyone inside makes perfect sense at this point in time.


To be fair, we don't know what other methods the Government may or may not have tried.



nickels said:


> If anyone thought they were getting out of the dome anytime soon, that bomb hitting it and not leaving a scratch should make them realize they are going to be there for a long while.


I expect the people doing all sorts of craziness now.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

JYoung said:


> To be fair, we don't know what other methods the Government may or may not have tried.


When the dome is reflecting 50 BMG right back at you I imagine bombs look much safer.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Especially when the 23 year old actress is only 8 months older.




wow, didn't realize this


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm no meteorologist, so how does wind blow inside the dome?


Convection currents, just like on the outside.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> Wonder what will happen when she finds out that Barbie whacked her hubby? Or, if she will even care.


If I remember correctly, we saw Barbie burying her husband, but we don't know how he died.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Thom said:


> If I remember correctly, we saw Barbie burying her husband, but we don't know how he died.


Barbie was trying to collect from him, they struggled, the gun went off.

They showed it later, in a flashback.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Thom said:


> If I remember correctly, we saw Barbie burying her husband, but we don't know how he died.


And if the writers (sic) hold true to their path, we never really will.

I would drop this SP, but I'm holding out for a musical episode and then maybe a tie in with either Ice Road Truckers or WWE Friday Night Smackdown.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Big Deficit said:


> And if the writers (sic) hold true to their path, we never really will.


Except for that time when they showed Barbie killing him...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> Umm, WTF! Bomb shelter gurl gets out and when Crazy boy shows up, she comforts him? I know about the Stockholm Syndrome, but come on!


She was his girlfriend before he went crazy. They both thought they were going to die. I don't think it was unreasonable.



> _Yep, Big Jim is as crazy as expected. Even though he did release the girl. But, he did kill the Rev._


The Rev was crazy, and a threat. Killing him was arguably a rational act.



> _I'm no meteorologist, so how does wind blow inside the dome?_


It's quite a large volume of air. All it needs for wind is for one area to be a little hotter than another, which can happen due to differences in albedo, etc.

Did you know, rain clouds can form inside of places like NASA's Vehicle Assembly Building and the Facebook data center? The Chester's Mill dome is much bigger than that.



> _What's next, nukes?_


Nukes would produce radiation, and it probably _would_ get through the dome, still (I'd bet) leaving it intact, while poisoning the life inside. Meanwhile, it would contaminate the surrounding area in a semi-permanent way, and the fallout could spread even further on the wind. That's probably a bridge too far for the feds, even as implausibly trigger-happy as they've been so far.

I was surprised at Barbie et al. just assuming that the MOAB would break the dome, knowing as little about the dome's properties as they do. Of course, they don't know they're on a TV show, so they didn't know it would fail the way the viewers did. But they should've been less certain.



nickels said:


> Don't get near the dome with anything electric... oh except an ad for a Windows tablet.


Maybe the effect doesn't occur on the outside? Or, the outsiders just haven't run into it yet? (God knows they weren't listening to anything the insiders could've told them about it, for whatever unexplained reason.)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

on the off chance someone inside the dome survives and eventually gets out, wouldn't the military consider warning the citizens to back away from the bomb's point of impact, to say, just suppose, lower the number of any potential casualties? what's the point of getting inside if you're making decisions that could kill everyone who's trapped? at what point did the government declare war on the town?

if i were inside, and the military was bombing my town without provocation or any warning, that'd probably be at the top of a list of things i'd want to address with an attorney as soon as i got out. but that's just me.

this show _might_ have one more episode left before the sp goes the way of the clear button.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> Is it just me or does the actress who plays Angie look a lot like a younger Hayden Penatierre (sp?)


The actress that plays Angie was Lux from Life Unexpected..


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> at what point did the government declare war on the town?


Seriously, how does something like this even get into the story? Of all the improbable things that have happened so far, this is the least probable of them all. That's especially so if we are to believe it's only been a few days.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> what's the point of getting inside if you're making decisions that could kill everyone who's trapped?


They (Barbie, I think?) stated in the show that the goal was to destroy the dome, not to get in. The reason was that it's generating weird, strong magnetic fields, and the feds "won't stand for that". (Why? I dunno.) Not very well justified, IMHO, but anyway.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"If we don't blow it up, then China will nuke us!!"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

nickels said:


> Don't get near the dome with anything electric... oh except an ad for a Windows tablet. That's OK there Cop's boyfriend on the outside. Just slide that tab over and write her a message, no worries about all the other nearby electronics exploding.


The product placement in this episode was Smallville-level bad. At least that show was more grounded in reality.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

danterner said:


> The product placement in this episode was Smallville-level bad. At least that show was more grounded in reality.


I'm not going to buy a hearing aid!

Speaking of which, I'm glad the Rev got dispatched. He was annoying.

Another peeve for me was them making MOAB into a missile. It is a gravity bomb, but that wouldn't be as spectacular since it has no flame trail as it is about to hit.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm no meteorologist, so how does wind blow inside the dome?


I don't have as clever an answer as the "major suckage" comment, but according to http://www.cleveland.com/tv-blog/index.ssf/2013/07/stephen_kings_under_the_dome_posts_the_rules.html, here are the "rules" for the dome:

* You experience a shock the first time you touch the DOME, but after that you will not.

* Warning: Those pacemakers or other battery-operated equipment should never touch the DOME!

* The DOME is semi-permeable. Trace amounts of water can pass through both ways.

* The DOME produces its own micro-climate.

* Clouds can gather inside the DOME.

* There will be wind inside the DOME.

* Climate change on Earth is NOT affecting the DOME.

* No phone calls can be made inside the DOME.

* There is no wi-fi inside the DOME.

* There are no TV signals inside the DOME.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

robojerk said:


> The actress that plays Angie was Lux from Life Unexpected..


I remember her from The Secret Circle. It was a short lived series about witches on the CW. Although I couldn't place her until I looked at your IMDB link and saw what she had starred in.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except for that time when they showed Barbie killing him...


Until they show he really didn't, which I'm 100% certain is coming right after he hooks up with reporter lady, provided this lump of doodoo isn't canceled



> * There is no wi-fi inside the DOME. AND * No phone calls can be made inside the DOME.


 ***exception to Windows 8.x devices!***


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

dbranco said:


> * There are no TV signals inside the DOME.


I'd be as nuts as Junior after 24 hours with no tv


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I'd be as nuts as Junior after 24 hours with no tv


I'd still be watching the backlog on my TiVo.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> I'd still be watching the backlog on my TiVo.


I hope you have a generator to power your house.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nyc13 (May 31, 2013)

A bit off topic, but maybe someone here knows. My local affiliate was promoting that night's news with something along the lines of "Stephen King has a new book he does not want you to read". Any idea what they were talking about? I'd guess it was typical 11 o'clock news hype that had nothing to do with the actual story.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

nyc13 said:


> A bit off topic, but maybe someone here knows. My local affiliate was promoting that night's news with something along the lines of "Stephen King has a new book he does not want you to read". Any idea what they were talking about? I'd guess it was typical 11 o'clock news hype that had nothing to do with the actual story.


Stephen King has a new novel, Joyland, and made some comments about it not being available as an ebook. The news story is probably about that.

Sent From Inside the Dome using Tapatalk.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

If wifi and television don't work inside the dome, how does the local radio station and the police radio work?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think the only reason there's no TV inside the dome is that there are no TV stations inside the dome, and the outside signals aren't penetrating. Dunno about wifi, but they might just mean there are no Internet connections from outside, therefore wifi inside doesn't do much. 

It's a pretty goofy list -- why bring up climate change? That's a slow, subtle process even out here. Unless it's a hint that something catastrophic is about to happen to the rest of the world (in the show)...


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Good article about the show:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/under-domes-brian-k-vaughan-590422

It talks about next week and the show's future. Not really any major spoilers, other than to suggest... 


Spoiler



The show is coming back next summer, and these people will be trapped under the dome for a long, long time. So this is not going to wrap up any time soon.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

nickels said:


> Good article about the show:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/under-domes-brian-k-vaughan-590422
> 
> It talks about next week and the show's future. Not really any major spoilers, other than to suggest...
> ...





Spoiler



Hell, these people will go nuts and kill each other by then.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> She was his girlfriend before he went crazy. They both thought they were going to die. I don't think it was unreasonable.
> 
> The Rev was crazy, and a threat. Killing him was arguably a rational act.
> 
> ...


Stephen King?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Junior - "It's not over". Please let it be. The most boring part of the show.

Deputy Dawg laughing when the bomb doesn't save them. "Thank God we're still trapped in here"

Want to see chrome dome alderman start kicking ass and taking names. Enough of the good guy act.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, these people will go nuts and kill each other by then.





Spoiler



The residents of Chester's Mill or the TCF members?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The residents of Chester's Mill or the TCF members?


ROTFL!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

tigercat74 said:


> I hope you have a generator to power your house.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yep I'm sure he would, except that he can't get rid of all those damn kids charging up their cell phones!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

And watching the Simpson's Movie on loop.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I found myself bored while watching this episode. Maybe it was me - I just watched last night and I had had a pretty craptacular day. 

Anyway, weird episode. Weird about the father leaving the girl, then he comes back and lets her go. WTF? What did he have to think about there? Then her comforting idiot boy. 

The bomb thing was kind of interesting but mostly weird.

I don't know - this was the first episode that left me almost wishing I had that 42 minutes back.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Weird about the father leaving the girl, then he comes back and lets her go. WTF? What did he have to think about there?


Mainly, I assume he was thinking about what effect it would have on Junior if she were let go -- namely, she's likely to report Junior to the cop, etc.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I like how quickly they gave Jr, who has zero training in police activities a badge and gun..


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The worst part about the stupid bomb plot is that not a single viewer (you know, the ones the show is for) thought they were going to die. It would end the show. 


I don't even want to comment on the stupidity in next weeks scenes.

At this point, this show is so bad, I'm enjoying laughing at it.

BTW, just how big is this town? Looked like there were all of a couple dozen folks in the mill.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Another gem from my son when Big Jim cut the girl loose and sat on the bed talking to her. He exclaimed "why is she sitting there talking to him? RUN!"

OTOH, he was very tense about the bomb until I explained to him why they could not possibly die.

So the jury is still out on him


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> BTW, just how big is this town? Looked like there were all of a couple dozen folks in the mill.


I seem to recall someone saying the dome encompassed 10 square miles. But don't count on my memory.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I like how quickly they gave Jr, who has zero training in police activities a badge and gun..


He's deputized. He's not a real cop, but it's an emergency.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I seem to recall someone saying the dome encompassed 10 square miles. But don't count on my memory.


I thought it was that the dome was 10 miles across which I think would give them about 78 square miles inside.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I seem to recall someone saying the dome encompassed 10 square miles. But don't count on my memory.


Under the Cube


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> He's deputized. He's not a real cop, but it's an emergency.


Do people who are deputized in emergencies get badges and uniforms?

(Serious question!)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I seem to recall someone saying the dome encompassed 10 square miles. But don't count on my memory.


I meant population.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> The worst part about the stupid bomb plot is that not a single viewer (you know, the ones the show is for) thought they were going to die. It would end the show.


I was pretty sure the dome wouldn't even get a scratch from the bomb.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

brettatk said:


> I remember her from The Secret Circle. It was a short lived series about witches on the CW. Although I couldn't place her until I looked at your IMDB link and saw what she had starred in.


I placed her on Secret Circle the second I saw her lips.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Kind of hard to build tension when you already know the outcome. It wasn't like this was the season finale, so there was zero chance the bomb would do anything except fail.

Kind of a spoiler so I'll hide it, but not really...


Spoiler



I believe the point of hitting it with a bomb is that it changed the dome. In an interview I posted earlier the producer mentions that we will see how the dome reacts to being attacked. The next episode is supposed to be a big one for moving the plot along.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

"Do not taunt happy fun dome".


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe Chester's Mill is not in a dome, rather the rest of the universe is. That's my theory, see you in three years!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nickels said:


> Kind of hard to build tension when you already know the outcome. It wasn't like this was the season finale, so there was zero chance the bomb would do anything except fail.
> 
> Kind of a spoiler so I'll hide it, but not really...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The dome has only been there a few days and nobody knows anything about it. Who's to say that anything that happens from here on out is different than it would have been otherwise.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anubys said:


> I seem to recall someone saying the dome encompassed 10 square miles. But don't count on my memory.





TonyD79 said:


> I meant population.


About 2000.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

scandia101 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The dome has only been there a few days and nobody knows anything about it. Who's to say that anything that happens from here on out is different than it would have been otherwise.


Well - this isn't a spoiler because we saw it happen - the two kids touched/kissed and they didn't have seizures once the dome was hit by the bomb. Before the bomb they had them every time they touched.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nickels said:


> Well - this isn't a spoiler because we saw it happen - the two kids touched/kissed and they didn't have seizures once the dome was hit by the bomb. Before the bomb they had them every time they touched.


So that would have otherwise been permanent? and you know this because...?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The residents of Chester's Mill or the TCF members?


Yes


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do people who are deputized in emergencies get badges and uniforms?
> 
> (Serious question!)


It's not like they don't have a few extras laying around...


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

heySkippy said:


> I thought it was that the dome was 10 miles across which I think would give them about 78 square miles inside.


Wow, somebody remembers their maths, and even the difference between a radius and a diameter.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do people who are deputized in emergencies get badges and uniforms?
> 
> (Serious question!)


They did in Mayberry.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do people who are deputized in emergencies get badges and uniforms?
> 
> (Serious question!)


In a situation like this, where communication is down etc, the uniform would show those that were unaware that he is now a deputy or authority figure.

I'm more surprised they had one that fit him so well.


----------



## digdug (Jan 13, 2004)

When we saw the buses start to arrive and drop people off, it was in the middle of the field once the butterflies cleared away from the dome. 

The next scene however, we say the buses and visitors all at the end of the bridge back in town. Niggling little thing, but I don't like inconsistencies like that.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Speaking of butterflies, how did that one survive the MOAB? Where was it hiding?


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Don't know I'd it was discussed up thread, but HOW did the dad know his daughter was in the dome? No communications in or out.

I had such high hopes for the series. With King being hands on, and Speilberg's firm producing.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

nickels said:


> Don't get near the dome with anything electric... oh except an ad for a Windows tablet. That's OK there Cop's boyfriend on the outside. Just slide that tab over and write her a message, no worries about all the other nearby electronics exploding.


On the outside of the dome, a military guy with a megaphone told the people not to touch the dome if they had a tablet or something with a battery.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Don't know I'd it was discussed up thread, but HOW did the dad know his daughter was in the dome? No communications in or out.
> 
> I had such high hopes for the series. With King being hands on, and Speilberg's firm producing.


If the moms and Norrie didn't show up at wherever they were going on dome day and Chester's Mill may be on the route they were taking to get there, it's reasonable for someone to believe they might be there.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

digdug said:


> When we saw the buses start to arrive and drop people off, it was in the middle of the field once the butterflies cleared away from the dome.
> 
> The next scene however, we say the buses and visitors all at the end of the bridge back in town. Niggling little thing, but I don't like inconsistencies like that.


And visitors can only be at one point of a 10 mile wide dome?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

scandia101 said:


> And visitors can only be at one point of a 10 mile wide dome?


Well, for practical purposes, it's easier to control the crowd. And two, how are you going to tell 2000 people where in that 10 miles to meet their particular relatives, if you don't have a centralized location? You're already having communication problems as it is.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

RGM1138 said:


> Well, for practical purposes, it's easier to control the crowd. And two, how are you going to tell 2000 people where in that 10 miles to meet their particular relatives, if you don't have a centralized location? You're already having communication problems as it is.


The thing is though, that they were at two locations (the McAlister place and the bridge) and the person I replied to seems unable to comprehend the concept.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> The thing is though, that they were at two locations (the McAlister place and the bridge) and the person I replied to seems unable to comprehend the concept.


Wasn't it specifically said that they were to meet at a specific place for the reunions?

I think it was just shaky directing, not an indication that there were multiple meeting sites...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wasn't it specifically said that they were to meet at a specific place for the reunions?
> 
> I think it was just shaky directing, not an indication that there were multiple meeting sites...


Yes. At the point where the dome meets the bridge.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> Until they show he really didn't, which I'm 100% certain is coming right after he hooks up with reporter lady, provided this lump of doodoo isn't canceled
> 
> ***exception to Windows 8.x devices!***


Why would they cancel it. Under the Dome is one of the highest rated shows right now. And for total viewers is the highest watched show this Summer. Its getting over 11 million people watching it each week. Before DVR viewing is factored in.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Why would they cancel it. Under the Dome is one of the highest rated shows right now. And for total viewers is the highest watched show this Summer.


The lesson of which is:

A) People like crap
B) People are so desperate in the summer, they'll even watch crap
C) All of the above

Personally, I fall into C. I always like good crap. This crap isn't _terribly _good, even by crap standards, but there's hardly any competition.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The lesson of which is:
> 
> A) People like crap
> B) People are so desperate in the summer, they'll even watch crap
> ...


I think there are alot of shows on that are much worse than Under the Dome.
I know a bunch of people watching it from all ages. Ranging in age from 12 to 87. They all seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "If we don't blow it up, then China will nuke us!!"


I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion on this. "China was on the verge of attacking the U.S. after the dome came down as the nation's leaders believed it to be an _illegal superweapon_ that was being tested."

Seriously? China is gonna start WW3 because they think the Dome is our secret weapon? Not even the Chinese are that paranoid. Heck, we'd simply invite them to send their scientists over to work with our scientists to study it. Oh wait, we never see *any* scientists or engineers studying this thing from the outside.

On second thought, I'd blow us up too. It's the only way to cleanse the stupidity out of the gene pool.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more discussion on this. "China was on the verge of attacking the U.S. after the dome came down as the nation's leaders believed it to be an _illegal superweapon_ that was being tested."
> 
> Seriously? China is gonna start WW3 because they think the Dome is our secret weapon? Not even the Chinese are that paranoid. Heck, we'd simply invite them to send their scientists over to work with our scientists to study it. Oh wait, we never see *any* scientists or engineers studying this thing from the outside.
> 
> On second thought, I'd blow us up too. It's the only way to cleanse the stupidity out of the gene pool.


Except for the stupidity Under The Dome.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

weaver said:


> Except for the stupidity Under The Dome.


That brings up a frightening scenario. Apocalypse outside the dome kills everybody. People under the dome are the only ones to survive since they were protected. The dome eventually goes away and the world is repopulated by these idiots.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Langree said:


> In a situation like this, where communication is down etc, the uniform would show those that were unaware that he is now a deputy or authority figure.
> 
> I'm more surprised they had one that fit him so well.


Not to mention one without any bullet holes in it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I have decided that the dome has an amplification effect on crazy (junior, the Rev, and the trigger happy cop couldn't have been that bad off all along or it would have been noticed well before now), and considering the rush to bomb it, apparently it works on the outside as well.

And apparently the effect leaks out into the real world as well, specifically concentrating where the script writers work.


Now there's an idea for a Stephen King book, TV series writers being possessed by the show they're writing, so that it goes where it wants to instead of where they originally intended.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> Now there's an idea for a Stephen King book, TV series writers being possessed by the show they're writing, so that it goes where it wants to instead of where they originally intended.


And the show is really stupid.

Writer: "Dammit, Jim, we're SMARTER than this!"

Show: "Hyuck hyuck hyuck!"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> Stephen King has a new novel, Joyland, and made some comments about it not being available as an ebook. The news story is probably about that.
> 
> _*Sent From Inside the Dome using Tapatalk*_.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

It's been officially renewed for a second season and Stephen King will write the first episode of season 2.

http://www.thewrap.com/tv/article/under-dome-renewed-next-summer-stephen-king-write-premiere-106576


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Azlen said:


> It's been officially renewed for a second season and Stephen King will write the first episode of season 2.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/tv/article/under-dome-renewed-next-summer-stephen-king-write-premiere-106576





Spoiler



Guess that means no pink aliens until next season.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

*At the Television Critics Association Press tour, CBS boss Les Moonves praised the series. "It's the way television should be. It's the way television can be," he said.*

Come on people....don't you know high quality when you see it?!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Azlen said:


> It's been officially renewed for a second season and Stephen King will write the first episode of season 2.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/tv/article/under-dome-renewed-next-summer-stephen-king-write-premiere-106576


:up::up::up::up: Sweet!!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> *...CBS boss Les Moonves praised the series. "It's the way television should be. It's the way television can be,"...*
> Come on people....don't you know high quality when you see it?!


now i feel like i'm contributing to the delinquency of cbs, in fact all of television, if i don't immediately delete the sp. 

if the show is so great, it wouldn't be airing in the summer with the rest of the fall schedule rejects - who does he think he's kidding? unless he's admitting cbs was too inept to realize the show's potential before they scheduled the series...hmm...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I dreamed I was under the dome last night and it was just as ridiculous.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> I dreamed I was under the dome last night and it was just as ridiculous.


If I have that dream, I'm blaming you for putting the idea out into the wild.

I'm a few minutes into last night's episode and I'm not sure I can force myself to keep watching it.

Of course a second season means lots of padding with back story flashbacks.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

CBS is using this show in its commercials aimed at putting pressure on Time Warner in their carriage negotiations. Personally, I think this show may be a good reason FOR TW to pull the channel, but that's just me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> now i feel like i'm contributing to the delinquency of cbs, in fact all of television, if i don't immediately delete the sp.
> 
> if the show is so great, it wouldn't be airing in the summer with the rest of the fall schedule rejects - who does he think he's kidding? unless he's admitting cbs was too inept to realize the show's potential before they scheduled the series...hmm...


The networks are having a push for more Summer programming since that seems to be where they can increase their viewing numbers now. While the normal viewing season numbers have been dwindling.

Multiple networks have plans for several bigger budget Summer shows next Summer. Like Fox with the show 24 which will air next Summer.

Under the Dome has been a huge success this Summer.

With last weeks episode the ratings and the viewer numbers actually started to rise again. It had over 11.5 million viewers before DVR and streaming was factored in. I'm curious if last nights episode will rise again in viewers. If so that would seem to imply that it has been having good word of mouth. Either way it is still the most watched show on TV right now.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The only reason I watch is for Rachelle Lefevre and Britt Robertson.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have no idea who they are.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I have no idea who they are.


The journalist and Jr.'s now ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jay_man2 said:


> The journalist and Jr.'s now ex-girlfriend.


You don't think they're back together?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> The only reason I watch is for Rachelle Lefevre and Britt Robertson.


This...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I guess for me the show is only half as good as it is for you (Rachelle Lefevre).

Then again, I may like Rachelle Lefevre as much as you like Rachelle Lefevre and Britt Robertson combined...


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Azlen said:


> It's been officially renewed for a second season and Stephen King will write the first episode of season 2.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/tv/article/under-dome-renewed-next-summer-stephen-king-write-premiere-106576


Good news for around here. I wonder if production will stay.


----------

